# Dry time for rained on bales



## Ronbrok (Jun 17, 2019)

I rolled up 64 4x5 round bales of coastal Saturday. I normally put it in the barn the next day, but we got 5 inches of rain Sunday (today) on the bales. How long do I need to wait before putting in the barn? Tips on what to look for before I store it.

I stack the bales two high barn.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Too many variables? What kind of drying conditions do you have coming up? Net or twine? Two high on flat side or round side?


----------



## Ronbrok (Jun 17, 2019)

Net wrap
I have very sandy soil.
Possible rain Monday, then dry rest of week.
I stack them on round side.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT

What moisture was hay when baled? I have no experience of storing rd bales in barn because I don't have a barn available for hay storage. I would want the bale exterior to be dry before put in barn. I sell my outside stored rd bales to horse owners with no complaints.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Ronbrok said:


> Net wrap
> I have very sandy soil.
> Possible rain Monday, then dry rest of week.
> I stack them on round side.


I would probably let them get rained on today and then let them dry out unless this is hay to sell and you have space to put a single layer in the barn and then restock it after it dries out. I would be more inclined to stack soon after getting a rain if they were going on their flat sides.


----------



## Ronbrok (Jun 17, 2019)

My hay is horse quality but I use it to feed my cows. I don't sell them except to a few neighbors if they get in a bind. It looks like I am going to get lucky as the rain has appeared to pass us by this morning. It's been a crazy year. 31" rain since April 1. I have enough barn space to store in one layer until my next cut in 3 weeks on a separate meadow. So that is a good idea.

I didn't measure the moisture before I baled, but it had 3 days drying time in good weather before I baled so it was dry.

The showers that came in yesterday appeared to be very light, but they stalled and trained over a small area in Freestone County where I happen to be. My friends 10 miles away got under an inch.

No rain in forecast until Sunday so hopefully they will dry out.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Being new wrapped really helps in shedding moisture as does sitting on sandy soil. But 5" is a lot of rain. I had stored hay at 140F internal temp in the barn once and it was no fun and ruined the hay.....at least it didn't burn the barn down.

I'd rather leave it out to dry good and take what loss that produced rather than put it in the barn prematurely and have it mildew...doubt you'd have a fire problem since it doesn't have to go through the "sweat" and you are dealing with water intrusion,not chemical curing.


----------

